# Algae Scrubber



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of putting a DIY algae scrubber in my sump. Anyone have experience who can tell me how successul these work at reducing nitrates and algae in the tank?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

they take ammonia to zero if they are sized correctly and you scrape them when it's time. They won't really do much to avoid algae in your main tank except for competing for nutrients. The amount of algae growth in your display tank will be dependent more on your lighting though I find that you don't get messy algae... you tend to get green spot, etc. as opposed to hair algae or blue-green. :thumb:


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks... save me a lot of wasted time.


----------



## Randy_G (Nov 3, 2003)

Check out algaescrubber.net for more info. According to the research that I've done over there, a properly sized algae scrubber will reduce algae in the main tank. It will also reduce nitrates to very low amounts.

To be fair, I have not made one myself, and am only going by what I've read in their forum, but it does seem logical to me. I plan on using one myself to reduce the number of water changes, seeing as I live in a very drought prone area.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Randy_G*

The forum seems to be mostly salt water... I run an algae scrubber on my reef tank and the effects are different on freshwater and saltwater IME. On my reef tank, nitrates removed at a wonderful rate... on my freshwater, nitrates dropped slowly (I believe from the small water changes only, but not sure) but never increased... ammonia eaten up prior to conversion to nitrate was my thought.


----------



## Randy_G (Nov 3, 2003)

*Number6*

As I mentioned, I'm only going by what they mentioned in their forum. I have no actual experience in this.

According to the guys there, freshwater is supposed to work just as well. Now according to my logic (or possible lack thereof  ) if you are getting algae in your tank, then you should be able to grow algae on a scrubber screen. If the area is big enough, you have enough flow, and enough light, then it should grow algae and remove nitrates from the water.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I might be wrong, but something in my memory says that freshwater algaes aren't able to use nitrate well (or at all in some cases) and that is what makes my experiences different from freshwater to salt water. Going by memory though...


----------



## joepaul (Nov 4, 2013)

I thought id put my opinion in... I built a scrubber for my planted tank and it worked brilliantly. Once established i didnt do a water change for 6 weeks until my tank decided to spring a leak lol. I was getting some nice algae growing on the mesh and kept the water crystal clear. So now my 5ft sprung a leak it will make me get my ar*se in gear and build my 6ft x 29 inch wide x 2ft tall tank!! I was going to make it into a planted tank but im leaning toward cichlid tank. Im sure the wife will be thrilled as when i gave up my marine i originally set it up as cichlids and got bored as i done cichlids before i done marine so changed to planted. lol. I change my mind more times than i've had hot dinners lol.


----------

